# تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم



## القيصر (17 يناير 2007)

تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم

وين أيامك : مصطلح عام يفيد أن الشخص السائل لا يعرف أي شيء عن الشخص المسؤول, ويقال عندما يتقابلا بعد 20 سنه منذ آخر مرة رأيا بعضهما, ويفيد المصطلح تصنع الرغبه بمعرف نوع العمل الحالي وفي أي مدينة يعيش الآن وإتزوج وله لسه رغم أنهم جيران أو أصحاب على العظم بس الصدفة .للإسف جمعتهم قدام الدكانه أو في السرفيس .
بهالدنيا : رد من الشخص الذي طرح عليه سؤال ( وين أيامك ) وينطوي على الرغبه بعدم التحدث وإظهار القرف من الشخص المقابل والرغبه في الإنصراف, وعادة ما يتم قبول السؤال والجواب بالتراضي بين الشخصين رغم ما ينطويان عليه من الحشرية والرد اللاذع .
إصحاب على العظم : عبارة تفيد الصحبة الطويلة بين شبين زرقتات في الأغلب, وببيهم خبز وملح ودخان, وتؤكد على عمق العلاقة المادية من ناحية الدائن والمدين. وتفيد أن كلا الشخصين قادر على أن 
>> يمون على الآخر سوء بموقف نخوجي أو قصه مصاري, وأن الطرف الآخر من الصحبة على إستعداد لتلبية نداء الصاحب الآخر في أي زمان ومكان .
يلعن إلي طرقك : عبارة بين إصحاب على العظم تدل على أن الأول تبلا أو عرط عرطة أمام شخص آخر   على الثاني بحضور الثاني وأن  الثاني ينكرها تماما ويتهم الأول بالكذب مع وجود عتب لحظي و وتلحق دائما برد يضحد فيه الثاني إدعاء الأول, وهي تعتبر مسبة مشروعه تمام بين الشباب ويقصد فيها التحبب أحياناً .

من الآخر : شيء أو حادثه أو شخص أو شخصه أو موقف, عالي الجودة ولم يسبق للمتكلم ان رأى مثله أو توقع وجوده. وهو يعكس سعادة المتكلم عن الموقف أو الشيء والترغيب فيه, هذا ويتم تحبيش هذا الشي أو الموقف بكميه لابأس بها من العرطات .
على راسي : عبارة لا تفيد شيء عملي تماماً وأنما تدل على الإمتنان العميق وتقدير الطرف الآخر, وتتم عادة بين الشباب الديونجيه أو المتشبهين بالديونجيه 

شب ديونجي : شب عادة ما يكون من النوع المغامر الذي مر بعدد من المواقف والتجارب المثيره التي تنطوي على مغامرات وسوالف طرمه أخرى يحجم عنها الآخرين, ويمتاز هذا الشب بالشجاعه والتجربه والبعد 
>> النسبي عن التدين. وعادة ما تطلق على الشب الأزعر المشهور بالطيش ومصاحبة الزعران الآخرين ومجتمع اللي مش فارقه معاهم أي شي, ولا يحكمهم الحلال والحرام ولا العرف .
>>·          كبير يا .......: تتبع عادة بإسم شب من الشلة عمل حركة مجدعه من الطراز الرفيع وقد كلفته هذه الحركة عادة مصاري, وتدل أيضا على فرح المتكلم وإقراره لتصرف .
>>·          بالحديد ولا بالعبيد : عبارة تقال لمن عمل حادثة سير لتو ,  وتفيد أن السيارة إلتعن أبوها وأن الشوفير في حالة من الإحباط الكلي ,   وتأتي العبارة لتخفف حدة الصدمة عن الشوفير وحل النزاع بين الشوفيريه إلى أن يتم إحضار رقيب السير , ويطلقها عادة رجل ختيار أو كهل شهد الحادث بالصدفة .
·          ولو على حسابك : عبارة غير ذات معنى وتركيبه من الكلام المتناقض, تقال عن رغبه أحد بشيء يبيعه الطرف الآخر , ويطلقها الشخص مالك الغرض ليعبر عن عدم إكثراثه بالمصاري مع إنو بموت على القرش .
 أسفنو : تستخدم هذه العبار لتدل على واقعة وشاية تمت على شب غائب بدون علمه من شب آخر , ويقال ضربوا إسفين عند فلان, وفلان هو صاحب العمل الذي قادر على أن يضر الشخص المؤسفن (بفتح الفاء). وتنم هذه العبارة عن الكره المبطن من المؤسفن ) بكسر الفاء) للمؤسفن (بفتح الفاء) وتصيده للموقف منذ زمن طويل .

إصطهاج : عبارة قليلة الإستخدام تدل على وصف لسهرة في غاية الإمتاع, وتدل على أقصى درجات السعادة والإنبساط بهذه السهرة التي إستمرت لساعات طويلة في الليل, وتدل على وجود الشدة والدخان في السهرة وحضور شباب صحبه على العظم للسهرة عاده ما يكنون من نفس الحارة . 
ما بزل عليك : تقال عندما تنطوي السلافة أو الخرفيه على حدث صعب التصديق, ويقولها المتكلم لتأكيد على وقوع هذا الحدث الخارق للعادة الذي حدث أمام عينيه وتدل على إستغرابه وشجبه للحدث أو الواقعه 
بلا قافيه : تقال بعد كلمه أو عبارة تفهم بوجه آخر عادة ما يكون فهم قذر للكلمه, وعادة ما يستخدمها الشباب بكثره امام الأشخاص الذين يتصيدون مثل هذه الكلمات مزدوجة المعنى ..
ول : تفيد الإستغراب والإنكار الشديدين من حجم غرض ما أو من شدة موقف ما أو قدر مبلغ ما, وتفيد أن مطلق العبارة يستمع لشب آخر بسولف سوافه وقع ذكر أو حجم أو وصف للغرض محل الول وأحيانا تطلق لتكذيب الشخص المتحدث صاحب السولافة الطرمة, ويستخدمها عاده الأطفال بطريقة المسكنه والتذلل للحصول على شيء ما من شخص أكبر بالسن وتتبع بكلمه عمو 

فتصبح : ول يا عمو؟! 
كسر عينو : تفيد عن إذلال شب لشب آخر بموقفو أو هوشه وإنتصاره 

بشكل كامل للأبد, ومن ذلك اليوم لم يعد الشخص المكسورة عينه قادر على تحدي الشب المنتصر للأبد ولا حتى يطلع بوجهو .
شلف (بالشدة المفتوحة على اللام ): تفيد الهروب من موقف بسرعه رغبه من تجنب تبعات الموقف, وأحيانا تفيد عملية السرقة, وأحيانا تطلق على غرض خرب ولم يعد صالح للإستعمال أو أنه يعمل بطريقه غير صحيحة
منقول وصحيح​


----------



## ارووجة (17 يناير 2007)

كلمات  لزيزة  في كمن كلمة بعرفها  بس البائي  جداد
ومنك نستفيد اخي

شكراااا ليك

ربنا معك ^_^


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 يناير 2007)

*موضوع رائع *
*بس الافيد يتنقل منتدى الثقافي*


----------



## أريج (18 يناير 2007)

دع الخبرة للخبير و تعلم أصول اللهجة الأردنية 


للعلم فقط : ( هذه المصطلحات مستخدمة من قبل كل فرد أردني و ليست حكرا على الشباب فقط )

وين أيامك : مصطلح عام يفيد أن الشخص السائل لا يعرف أي شيء عن الشخص المسؤول, ويقال عندما يتقابلا بعد مدة من الزمن .

بهالدنيا :عبارة تختصر تفاصيل حديث طويلة يستغني بها المتكلم عن الحديث لمدة 3 ساعات لشخص غير مهم بالنسبة له ( معرفة عامة )

إصحاب على العظم : عبارة تفيد الصحبة الطويلة بين شبين زرقتات في الأغلب, وببيهم خبز وملح ودخان, وتؤكد على عمق العلاقة المادية من ناحية الدائن والمدين. وتفيد أن كلا الشخصين قادر على أن 
>> يمون على الآخر سوء بموقف نخوجي أو قصه مصاري, وأن الطرف الآخر من الصحبة على إستعداد لتلبية نداء الصاحب الآخر في أي زمان ومكان .

يلعن إلي طرقك : عبارة بين إصحاب على العظم تدل على أن الأول تبلا أو عرط عرطة أمام شخص آخر   على الثاني بحضور الثاني وأن  الثاني ينكرها تماما ويتهم الأول بالكذب مع وجود عتب لحظي و وتلحق دائما برد يضحد فيه الثاني إدعاء الأول, وهي تعتبر مسبة مشروعه تمام بين الشباب ويقصد فيها التحبب أحياناً .

من الآخر : عبارة تنم عن خلاصة لعبارات مشابه لغبارت سبقتها كانت تحمل وصفا معينا مثل : كان المطعم كبير و جابولنا أكل فآخبر ... يعني من الآخر إشي فاخر و هكذا ( تستخدم للذم و المدح .

على راسي : توحي بجتهزية شخص لخدمة شخص آخر مجانا احتراما و تقديرا منه لذلك الشخص 

شب ديونجي : شب عادة ما يكون من النوع المغامر الذي مر بعدد من المواقف والتجارب المثيره التي تنطوي على مغامرات وسوالف طرمه أخرى يحجم عنها الآخرين, ويمتاز هذا الشب بالشجاعه والتجربه والبعد 
>> النسبي عن التدين. وعادة ما تطلق على الشب الأزعر المشهور بالطيش ومصاحبة الزعران الآخرين ومجتمع اللي مش فارقه معاهم أي شي, ولا يحكمهم الحلال والحرام ولا العرف
 .
>>·          كبير يا .......: تتبع عادة بإسم شخصمن الشلة عمل حركة مجدعه من الطراز الرفيع وقد كلفته هذه الحركة عادة مصاري, وتدل أيضا على فرح المتكلم وإقراره لتصرف .

>>·          بالحديد ولا بالعبيد : عبارة تقال لمن عمل حادثة سير لتو ,  وتفيد أن السيارة إلتعن أبوها وأن الشوفير في حالة من الإحباط الكلي ,   وتأتي العبارة لتخفف حدة الصدمة عن الشوفير وحل النزاع بين الشوفيريه إلى أن يتم إحضار رقيب السير , ويطلقها عادة رجل ختيار أو كهل شهد الحادث بالصدفة .

·          ولو على حسابك : عبارة غير ذات معنى وتركيبه من الكلام المتناقض, تقال عن رغبه أحد بشيء يبيعه الطرف الآخر , ويطلقها الشخص مالك الغرض ليعبر عن عدم إكثراثه بالمصاري مع إنو بموت على القرش .

 أسفنو : تستخدم هذه العبار لتدل على واقعة وشاية تمت على شخص غائب بدون علمه من شخص آخر , ويقال ضربوا إسفين عند فلان, وفلان هو صاحب العمل الذي قادر على أن يضر الشخص المؤسفن (بفتح الفاء). وتنم هذه العبارة عن الكره المبطن من المؤسفن ) بكسر الفاء) للمؤسفن (بفتح الفاء) وتصيده للموقف منذ زمن طويل .

إصطهاج : عبارة قليلة الإستخدام تدل على وصف لسهرة في غاية الإمتاع, وتدل على أقصى درجات السعادة والإنبساط بهذه السهرة التي إستمرت لساعات طويلة في الليل, وتدل على وجود الشدة والدخان في السهرة وحضور شباب صحبه على العظم للسهرة عاده ما يكنون من نفس الحارة . 

ما بزل عليك : تقال عندما تنطوي السلافة أو الخرفيه على حدث صعب التصديق, ويقولها المتكلم لتأكيد على وقوع هذا الحدث الخارق للعادة الذي حدث أمام عينيه وتدل على إستغرابه وشجبه للحدث أو الواقعه 

بلا قافيه : تقال بعد كلمه أو عبارة تفهم بوجه آخر عادة ما يكون فهم قذر للكلمه, وعادة ما يستخدمها الشباب بكثره امام الأشخاص الذين يتصيدون مثل هذه الكلمات مزدوجة المعنى ..

ول : تفيد الإستغراب والإنكار الشديدين من حجم غرض ما أو من شدة موقف ما أو قدر مبلغ ما, وتفيد أن مطلق العبارة يستمع لشب آخر بسولف سوافه وقع ذكر أو حجم أو وصف للغرض محل الول وأحيانا تطلق لتكذيب الشخص المتحدث صاحب السولافة الطرمة

كسر عينو : تفيد عن إذلال شخص لسخص آخر بموقف أو هوشه وإنتصاره بشكل كامل للأبد ( نوع من تقليل منزلة المعتدى عليه بين الناس).

شلف (بالشدة المفتوحة على اللام ): تفيد الهروب كم أي شئ ( و الأعلب تستخدم " فل" ), وأحيانا تفيد عملية السرقة( في هذه الحالة  الكلمة تلفظ بدون التشديد الام مع فتح جميع الحروف  )



مع احترامي 

أريج من الأردن :smil12:


----------



## القيصر (18 يناير 2007)

> أريج قال:
> 
> 
> > دع الخبرة للخبير و تعلم أصول اللهجة الأردنية
> ...


اهلا فيكي و شكرا لمرورك و مشاركتك


----------



## tina_tina (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم*

الواحد يبقى محوو اميه اسهل من التعليم ده
مفيش اسهل من العربى
بس شكرا على تعبك


----------



## sparrow (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم*

الواحد يبقى محوو اميه اسهل من التعليم ده
مفيش اسهل من العربى
بس شكرا على تعبك 

ههههههههههه
فعلا يا تينا مفيش اسهل من العربي
كنت متخيله اللغه الاردنيه اسهل من كدة
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## فادية (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه نص الكلام ما فهمته 
بس كمان حلو


----------



## القيصر (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم*



tina_tina قال:


> الواحد يبقى محوو اميه اسهل من التعليم ده
> مفيش اسهل من العربى
> بس شكرا على تعبك


ايه ده 
ده موضوع كتبته من زمااااااااااااااان
ايه اللي فكركم بيه
ميرسي لمروركم
شكرا يا تينا بجد ليكي وحشه جامده
ربنا يحفظك


----------



## القيصر (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه نص الكلام ما فهمته
> بس كمان حلو


ههههههههههه
عشان كده كنت منزل الموضوع زمان عشان تفهموا كلامي
ميرسي لمرورك يا فتوش


----------



## القيصر (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم*



sparrow قال:


> الواحد يبقى محوو اميه اسهل من التعليم ده
> مفيش اسهل من العربى
> بس شكرا على تعبك
> 
> ...



لا ما تخافيش يا سبارو لهجتنا سهله بس عايزه اذن ليست موسيقيه هههههه
اصلها جامده شويه
 بس تامصطلحات دي اغلبها جديده على مجتمعنا الاردني
شبابيه يعني 
ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## aloub (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم*

_مرسي القيصر عالموضوع
و في كلمات كتتيره ماكنت بعرفها
او فينا نقول اول مره بسمع فيها

و اللهجه الاردنيه لهجه حلوه
تسلم الايادي_


----------



## القيصر (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم*



aloub قال:


> _مرسي القيصر عالموضوع
> و في كلمات كتتيره ماكنت بعرفها
> او فينا نقول اول مره بسمع فيها
> 
> ...


شكرا ليك حبيبي فرحان جدا لمرورك
اي كلمه تصعب عليك انا تحت الامر


----------



## aloub (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم*



القيصر قال:


> شكرا ليك حبيبي فرحان جدا لمرورك
> اي كلمه تصعب عليك انا تحت الامر



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا صبيه مش شاب

و ازا لقيت شي كلمه صعبه اكيد بسال عنها
و سلامي لاهل الاردن الطيبين


----------



## القيصر (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم*



aloub قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا صبيه مش شاب
> 
> و ازا لقيت شي كلمه صعبه اكيد بسال عنها
> و سلامي لاهل الاردن الطيبين



خلاص حقك علي يا اختي
اللي مش يعرفك يجهلك 
بس برضو مسرور بمرور الاعضاء الجداد و بفرح بنشاطهم وانهم بتابعوا

المواضيع بكل الاقسام


----------



## Ramzi (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم*

هلا عمي .........

شو يا قيصر
هاظ يا خالي القاموس الاردني صار بالسوق وعالبسطات 
واضيف على قاموسك

طقع .... الكلمة الي مفكرينها المصريين شتيمة و هي معناها انه ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااز

معجوق .. يعني ملخوم .. يعني مش مركز ووراي ميت سولافة
سولافة ... يعني قصة طرمة
طرمة ..  يعني بتوجع الراس

المهم كثر خيره النشامي الي بنشروا اللغه الاردنية 

††††† ابو سواقد †††††​


----------



## القيصر (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اللغة الأردنية بدون معلم*



Ramzi قال:


> هلا عمي .........
> 
> شو يا قيصر
> هاظ يا خالي القاموس الاردني صار بالسوق وعالبسطات
> ...




يااااااااااااااااااااا اهلا بالعضو الطقع
شكرا لمرورك ولاثراء القاموس بمفردات جديده
ميرسي حبيبي


----------

